# Sharon Woods vs. Winton Woods



## dmbfanatpsu

O.K. - Has anybody fished either Sharon Woods or Winton Woods. If so any comments? I have never fished either of these lakes and was wondering if they are worth the time?


----------



## Bassnpro1

I know sharon lake well and Winton like the back of my hand. You tell me the species your after and I can point you in the best direction. I would pick winton over sharon for every species but trout( winton has none) and big blue cats(Winton also has none). I do better for bass at Winton, but it can be difficult for many anglers. Bass are fairly easy to catch at sharon and their size is finally improving alittle over the past three years. Just let me know what your after and i'll try to help.


----------



## dmbfanatpsu

Well I normally fish the Ohio for catfish, but would like an alternative once in a while. I have a lot more catfish tackle then I do bass tackle, but I do have both. I'm also interested in doing the whole rental boat thing since I don't own a boat. I'm just looking for somewhere I can go besides the Ohio River. So to answer your question, I would be fishing for bass.


----------



## Bassnpro1

for bass fishing, sharon would be the best bet. it normally gets pretty weedy come summer time and fish can be caught over top the weeds with topwater, such as frogs or poppers or along the weed edges with a small spinnerbait or plastic worms. A small black spinnerbait would be my choice and I would throw it as close to the weeds as possible. The boat rentals are for half- hour, hour, half-day( 6 hrs) or all day. Rates aren't too terrible as long as you go with the half-day or better. Runs around 10-11 bucks i think. At winton boats can be rented with small gas motors, but that is obviously a little more money. the bass fishing is pretty much consistent anywhere in sharon woods as the fish relate to the weedbeds. Winton is a different story. Most off the good fishing is out of reach for people without the trolling motors or gas motors while everything is in reach at sharon b/c it is a smaller lake.


----------



## dmbfanatpsu

Thanks alot!! What about catfishing then? Would you recommend sharon as well then for big blue cats? Also, from what I've seen on maps it looks like both lakes have creeks\rivers that run into them or out of them. Are these fishable from shore as well?


----------



## fishingfool

I know as for myself I haven't done well at either lake, But I'm still learning. I live about 2 miles from winton and I planned to do the boat pass thing this year and really learn how to fish the lake. Heck, I was even thinking about entering one of the bass tournaments.


----------



## Bassnpro1

both lakes don't really let people fish from shore. They make it so they can make money and make you rent a boat. The blues at sharon are definately worth the time. If you go for them, mid march is as good a time as any, the best bait is cut bait, esp cut trout. You can always fish for trout and throw a cat pole out at the same time as sharon. catch a trout and put his head on a big hook that is about the best bet to catch a big blue from there. The channel fishing is really good at winton, however the best spots are too far back to row too and i only know of one good spot that is a sure bet. i can give more detailed info on the trout spots when it comes time for the boathouses to open up.


----------



## ChrisB

I heard from numerous sources that Sharon Woods didn't put in any trout this year, and Isabela only put in 500 pounds last fall. I'm a member of a club and when we went to buy trout this year they were $2.60 a pound!!! That was the cheapest we could find them. Most places wanted 2.80 or more a pound. Apparently the odnr makes the fish farms and transporters check for parasites and that raised the prices. As for big cats in park run lakes Miami Whitewater is your best bet. A potential state record blue came out of there
last march, and when you look at the stocking schedule it gets twice the load Winton and Sharon get. Fish near the boathouse with deadlined cut shad and you should get something. Isabella is park ran and is stocked with more fish than any of the other lakes listed. It does cost money to fish there which makes me stray away. I've fished it for blues and caught a few in the teens. Winton Woods is a good channel cat lake, and like Bassn pro said a great bass lake. I just haven't figured them out yet. But I have caught a lot of good eatin size cats right by the boathouse. Good luck to ya


----------



## catlover

When did Winton add the motors? I did the boat thing there about 6 years ago. All they had was jon boats, canoes and paddle boats. We brought an eletric trollin motor.
Catz


----------



## catking

Lake Isabella is a great place to fish early in the year( feburary and early March ) for huge blue cats using cut baits. They only charge you $3 during this time of the year, if at all. If the ranger sees ya, you will pay. Sometime they don't even check . Good to know on a nice Feburary day , as long as the ice is off the lake. I do not fish pay lakes, but this is a Hamilton County park district lake, just like Sharon woods and Winton woods. But they charge to fish as it was a private pay lake years ago..... It also has big bass...... CATKING


----------



## Bassnpro1

Isabella does have huge bass. Nobody fishes for them though because it costs too much to get a ticket and a boat in order to go after just bass. The lake is getting harder to fish in the past two years though due to huge weed mats that have been growing. The park has been trying to get them under control, don't know how successful they have been at it though.


----------



## BlueWater

I have fished Sharon Woods with a crank-bait and I caught a few.


----------



## CW03

It's my understanding that the Park has discontinued, for the time being, stocking blue cats and flatheads at Miami Whitewater. Apparently they're afraid that too many big catfish will disturb the current eco system.


----------



## catking

I believe you are correct CWO3 . Same is true with Isabella....... DA KING !!!


----------



## macfish

Bassnpro which park lake is best for crappie? and any info would help a bunch. Do you ever fish for cats? or do you like to?


----------



## meatwad

When it comes to bass fishing at Winton Woods you have to narrow down the banks that you fish. There are some stretches of bank there that I have never caught bass and some stretches where I consistantly catch them. I have been bass fishing Winton Woods consistantly now for 7 years and about a year of that was figuring out where not to fish. It is a great bass lake and if you spend a little time out there on Winton you will learn what I have learned...that litter infested lake is AWESOME!


----------



## catking

This lake is a little special to DA KING !!! This is the first place I caught a fish. It was a white sucker caught in the creek on a cane pole at age 4 or so. I'll never forget it.............. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## RBV13

ChrisB - Sharon Woods will be stocking trout on March 11th and 18th. The first stocking will be 500lbs worth of trout and the second will 250lbs. The parks have cut fall stockings at Sharon Woods and Miami Whitewater Forest. Trends were proving the fall stocking to be un productive so the fall stockings were dropped.

macfish - When it comes to crappie fishing your best bet is Winton Woods. They are plentiful and nice in size. Miami Whitewater Forest is also very productive but most of the crappie will fit in the palm of your hand.


----------



## Bass_Hawg

So when We say big bass are we talking big like a few 15 to 18 Inches and one or 2 bigger maybee or are you talking like big as in average fish comes in the 18 to 20 inche variety and you will get a few in the 20+ inch range?


Just curious.

Oh and it sounds like you cant take your own boat you half to rent theirs? ? ?


----------



## Bassnpro1

big bass is referring to a few in the 15-18 inch range with one bigger every once in awhile. The best bet for a BIG bass would be Miami Whitewater where a few in the 6lb+ range get caught every year. 

And yes you have to rent a boat to fish effectively and can't launch your own boat.


----------



## Bass_Hawg

Thanks Bassnpro1. Thats what I figured but I thought I would ask just to confirm.


----------



## Ken G

I thought I saw some private kayaks at Winton Woods last summer and this confirms it:

http://greatparks.org/recreation/fishing_boating/index.html

It also gives some other useful information.


----------



## dboe727513

dmbfanatpsu said:


> Well I normally fish the Ohio for catfish, but would like an alternative once in a while. I have a lot more catfish tackle then I do bass tackle, but I do have both. I'm also interested in doing the whole rental boat thing since I don't own a boat. I'm just looking for somewhere I can go besides the Ohio River. So to answer your question, I would be fishing for bass.


If possible a trolling motor is a good way to fish Sharon woods I've always caught several bass every time it's a nice lake rent a John boat a few rapala lures smaller ones and 1/8 ounce rooster tails both work excellent there my choice anyway motor or Rowe it's a good time either way.Good luck I hope you try it


----------



## pauldmt

Miami WW has crappie but none of any size. Over years of fishing it, only ever remember catching one that wasn't a dink. You want to see what the lakes have to offer, just show up at the weigh in for their tournaments.


----------



## DevFishingZin

I highly doubt they're stocking trout or any fish at Sharon Woods, they are planning to start a major drain and dredge project to get rid of all the built up silt and sediment that contributes to that lake being super overgrown with all kinds of aquatic weeds. At Sharon Woods, they switched to ODNR creel limits instead of their own creel limits because of the upcoming project. The policy used to include a catch and release on all Bass. Now you can take them from Sharon Woods, still can't at the other parks. Lake Isabella is the only Hamilton County/Great Parks park that stocks trout. They make money on fishing tickets there because people are drawn there for the trout. All you need at Sharon Woods is an Ohio Fishing license. Makes no sense for Hamilton County Parks to drop major dime for trout and then let people fish them for free. Go to Greatparks.org and dig through the website and the Rec/Fishing section. All you need to know is there. Also check out each individual parks "harbor" area with boathouse and even more fishing info. Here's the 2022 Stocking Schedule. Sharon Woods isn't on there, and actually in years past, never seen Sharon Woods on the schedule. Also notice, Campbell Lakes Preserve if off the schedule and has been for a few years. When the entire place gets flooded by the Whitewater River they lose a lot of fish. Not to mention the levy on the South Lake busted years ago and all the Bass there swam off. Now it's filled with whatever is in the river.


----------

